# Коксартроз



## Алсу74 (7 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте! Необходима консультация по вопросу лечения коксартроза 2-3 степени. В 2012году замена левого ТБС вследствии врождённого вывиха и коксартроза 3-4 степени. Сейчас беспокоит правый, по данным рентгена коксартроз 2-3 степени. Возможно приостановить разрушение сустава или опять замена?!?


----------



## La murr (8 Янв 2018)

@Алсу74, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

